# Canon Announces the macOS Full Production Version of EOS Webcam Utility Software



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 11, 2020)

> *From Canon USA:* With over 1 million downloads across the globe with 300,000 of them in the United States alone, the next chapter in the EOS Webcam Utility software story has been written. Continuing to fulfill the very apparent need of our customers, Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced the full production version 1.0 of the EOS Webcam Utility Software for macOS as well as version 1.1 for Windows. Now officially out of beta, macOS users, as well as Windows users, have access to the software, which converts compatible Canon EOS Interchangeable Lens (ILC) and PowerShot cameras into high-quality webcams for video conferencing and streaming.
> 
> Rooted with ease and convenience at its core, the EOS Webcam Utility software is a direct result of the market shift that Canon identified; and, adhering to the needs of our customer base, Canon designed software that produces high-quality video streaming. Now compatible with 43 Canon EOS ILC and...



Continue reading...


----------



## dolina (Nov 12, 2020)

It still surprises me that Canon never made an app to turn any of their point and shoot or dslr into a webcam.

they would have owned the market if they did over a decade ago.

no web cam image sensor or lens would ever compete in audio or image quality even if it were squished to 640x480


----------



## Jasonmc89 (Nov 12, 2020)

So is this available in the UK then?


----------



## Traveler (Nov 12, 2020)

I'm wondering why FaceTime is supported only in older version of MacOS (10.13 supported, 10.15 not)


----------



## gatabo (Nov 12, 2020)

dolina said:


> It still surprises me that Canon never made an app to turn any of their point and shoot or dslr into a webcam.
> 
> they would have owned the market if they did over a decade ago.
> 
> no web cam image sensor or lens would ever compete in audio or image quality even if it were squished to 640x480



There is a standard, the USB Video Class (UVC), Canon should release a firmware update to make at least their current cameras UVC (1.1 and1.5) compliant https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USB_video_device_class

Sigma has their FP camera that is UVC compliant, no need to release some SW like EOS webcam utility different for any OS, just make your camera Standard and compliant with UVC and anyone can use their own and preferred Webcam SW and OS, if Sigma can do, also Canon (Nikon, Sony , Panasonic etc...) could do too, if a less than 10$ webcam can stream over USB also a 1000+$ dollar Camera should be able to do the same without the need of any proprietary SW.


----------



## CJudge (Nov 12, 2020)

Jasonmc89 said:


> So is this available in the UK then?



It's software, it's the same file no matter where you download it from. Even if the Canon UK site doesn't have it up yet, you can just grab it from the US site


----------



## Satijntje (Nov 12, 2020)

Can I use this with FaceTime then on my iMac???


----------



## Jasonmc89 (Nov 12, 2020)

CJudge said:


> It's software, it's the same file no matter where you download it from. Even if the Canon UK site doesn't have it up yet, you can just grab it from the US site


I tried that a while ago when it was first released and it didn’t work here. Dunno if that’s changed now?


----------



## CJudge (Nov 12, 2020)

Jasonmc89 said:


> I tried that a while ago when it was first released and it didn’t work here. Dunno if that’s changed now?


That’s odd. I’m on a Mac, and I’m in Ireland, and it worked flawlessly for me


----------



## Jasonmc89 (Nov 12, 2020)

CJudge said:


> That’s odd. I’m on a Mac, and I’m in Ireland, and it worked flawlessly for me


When was that? I’m talking about a few months ago like


----------



## CJudge (Nov 12, 2020)

Jasonmc89 said:


> When was that? I’m talking about a few months ago like


I’m referring to the new full release, just yesterday.


----------



## iamjhil (Nov 12, 2020)

Still couldn't get this to work. ...


----------



## dolina (Nov 13, 2020)

gatabo said:


> There is a standard, the USB Video Class (UVC), Canon should release a firmware update to make at least their current cameras UVC (1.1 and1.5) compliant https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USB_video_device_class
> 
> Sigma has their FP camera that is UVC compliant, no need to release some SW like EOS webcam utility different for any OS, just make your camera Standard and compliant with UVC and anyone can use their own and preferred Webcam SW and OS, if Sigma can do, also Canon (Nikon, Sony , Panasonic etc...) could do too, if a less than 10$ webcam can stream over USB also a 1000+$ dollar Camera should be able to do the same without the need of any proprietary SW.


Imagine if canon did that in 2003 or 2004.

i used to be able to use canons FireWire video cameras as a webcam. They just never marketed it that way


----------



## preppyak (Nov 13, 2020)

iamjhil said:


> Still couldn't get this to work. ...


Same. Works pretty flawlessly on my Windows machine too.


----------



## researcher (Nov 13, 2020)

Of course I've got a T4i... weird its not on the list, given that the T3i and T5i are.

UPDATE - the v1.1 (Windows 10) EOS webcam utility worked with a T4i, a Rebel XS (1000D), and a 40D.

OBS showed a custom output option of 1024 x 576 for all of them. There is a slight lag, but the image looks clean and crisp with all the goodness of a real lens on the front. It does continuous autofocus in film mode on the T4i (Digic 5). No continuous AF on the XS or 40D, presumably because they are older still-image cameras (Digic 3). Tried them with OBS, Zoom, and Skype - all seemed to work. Maybe a good way to squeeze some life out of an old body.

Kudos to Canon for the kluge - I hope they will build full HD webcam ability in their upcoming models. They know there is a demand for it. If not for now, for the next pandemic...


----------



## Jasonmc89 (Nov 13, 2020)

CJudge said:


> I’m referring to the new full release, just yesterday.


I’ll give it a try later!


----------



## Daner (Nov 13, 2020)

The beta from the US has worked fine with my MacBook Pro and EOS R here in Sweden. Looking forward to testing the new release.


----------



## COBRASoft (Nov 13, 2020)

This new version is not working on teams on my windows 10 computer with my eos r. The beta worked fine though.


----------



## ReflexVE (Nov 13, 2020)

Any word on if they've improved the resolution limits? On the M50 last time I used it I could only do 576p. It was a very good looking 576p, but it wasn't enough res for larger windows.

Edit: I loaned my M50 to someone for a few months which is why I'm not able to check myself.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 14, 2020)

Downloaded the Mac version, which I hadn't bothered. Once you read the small print on OS limitations it is so limited as to be effectively worthless.


----------



## heretakis (Dec 8, 2020)

Why did canon change the aspect ration between EOSWebcamUtilityBeta-MAC0.9.0 and EOSWebcamUtility-MAC1.0 ? You are supposed to be supporting canon users, not crippling the features even further! As soon as I upgraded to the official mac version, 16:9 ratio stopped working!


----------

